# [Aporte] Kit de entrenamiento PICMicro 40 pines



## dinoelectro (Nov 7, 2011)

Un kit de entrenamiento permite desarrollar prototipos basados en microcontrolador con los
beneficios añadidos de ahorro de tiempo, dinero y esfuerzo; Además, asegura calidad en el
aprendizaje del alumno; Todo individuo interesado en iniciarse en este fantástico mundo de los
microcontroladores PIC; debería pensar seriamente en construirse uno.

espero les sea de su agrado


----------



## chapin (Nov 7, 2011)

buenisimo directo a favoritos gracias


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 8, 2011)

gracias chapin; me alegro que te haya gustado


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 11, 2011)

Bueno; companeros informo que estoy en camino de desarrollar una kit de entrenamiento para microcontroladores de 28 pines; ya casi voy terminando... y si observo interes de vuestra parte publicare todas las instrucciones para armarla... veo que mi kit de 40 pines no causo mayor interes entre los usuarios del foro.. talves sea por que esta desarrollada en dos caras nose... bueno ahora te muestro las imágenes del proyecto en curso y cerca de llegar a su feliz termino (totalemente echa en casa..) 

saludos cordiales!!!

Modulos que posee:


display de 7 segmentos 4 digitos
LCD 2x16
Conector USB
Interface a RS232
Conector ICSP
8 LEDS piloto
8 Dipswichs
1 Teclado matricial
Salidas a transistor ULN2803
cada pin tiene salida a borneras tipo tornillo utilizando una tarjeta extra de BUS


----------



## biopic (Nov 14, 2011)

muy bueno genial aporte.
y si le pones componentes de montaje imagino quedaria mas compacta??  saludos


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 14, 2011)

Gracias biopic estoy trabajando en una placa de una sola cara con las mismas caracteristicas.. para que se pueda armar en casa, ya voy terminando.. apenas tenga algo concreto lo posteo.. espero te guste

lo de los montajes superficiales me corro un poquito porque soy algo inutil para soldar jajajaja


----------



## biopic (Nov 15, 2011)

claro que si, ay vere el producto final suerte y exito!!! saludos


----------



## chapin (Nov 18, 2011)

Gracias estaremos al pendiente de tus avances, una preguanta , en que programa realizas tus placas ?


----------



## CARLOS0907 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dinoelectro tu trabajo es impecable te felicito.


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 18, 2011)

chapin dijo:


> Gracias estaremos al pendiente de tus avances, una preguanta , en que programa realizas tus placas ?



La placa de dos caras lo realice con Protel 99 y luego la migre a ALTIUM... pero ahora estoy trabajando con ARES es este nuevo proyecto... aqui dejo unos avances de algo ya va por terminarse.. cuando compruebe que todo anda bien lo posteare... y dejare todo el material necesario por si deseas construirlo,... gracias por tu interes

La idea es hacer dos tarjetas, la primera para soldar todos los componente y la segunda es una tarjeta de buses que interconecta los distintos modulos, luego se uniran para formar "sanduiwch electronico"



CARLOS0907 dijo:


> Dinoelectro tu trabajo es impecable te felicito.



Gracias carlos... espero pronto terminarlo para que le des una ojeadita... y me regales tu opnion y/o sugerencia...saludos!!!


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 19, 2011)

continuo trabajando en este pequeno proyectillo  estoy tan entusiasmado con el el circuito que hasta se me olvida comer.... dejo algunas imagenes de lo que voy avanzado


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 2, 2011)

hola amigos; estoy retardandome un poquito en la finalizacion de este proyecto... falta de tiempo y dinero es la causa pero todo va viento en popa... he subido un archivo con los ultimos avances


----------



## biopic (Dic 3, 2011)

se ve muy bien y practico un saludo  se podria usar con picaxe¿ (bueno yo se que no son tan populares ) pero al que le interese


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 3, 2011)

biopic dijo:


> se ve muy bien y practico un saludo  se podria usar con picaxe¿ (bueno yo se que no son tan populares ) pero al que le interese



NO tengo conocimiento de los PICAXE... sin embargo pienso que con lijeras adpataciones y uno que otro cambio seria compatible con cualquier microcontrolador


----------



## CARLOS0907 (Dic 4, 2011)

Excelente dinoelectro espero poder seguir tu ejemplo y documentar de esa manera los trabajos y proyectos, pues muchos han quedado en el olvido por falta de orden y publicación de los mismos. de verdad que eres un gran ejemplo a seguir. Éxitos espero que puedas terminar pronto.


----------



## rash (Dic 4, 2011)

Que buen aporte y que bien documentado... felicitaciones por tan gran trabajo.
gracias por compartir.

saludos


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 4, 2011)

CARLOS0907 dijo:


> Excelente dinoelectro espero poder seguir tu ejemplo y documentar de esa manera los trabajos y proyectos, pues muchos han quedado en el olvido por falta de orden y publicación de los mismos. de verdad que eres un gran ejemplo a seguir. Éxitos espero que puedas terminar pronto.



Documentar mi trabajo me ha dado una mejor perpestiva de como mejorarlo...
las sujerencias y comentarios de los companeros del foro son el mejor aliciente para seguir avanzado; seria una lastima que tus proyectos quedaran olvidados en algun rincon de casa, de seguro muchos de los miembros de este foro estaremos muy agradecidos de que nos des a conocer tus proyectos.. saludos carlos que estes bien





rash dijo:


> Que buen aporte y que bien documentado... felicitaciones por tan gran trabajo.
> gracias por compartir.
> 
> saludos



Gracias rash... quiza pronto pueda terminar este proyecto para compartirlo... de pronto te sirve como inspiracion para que puedas ampliarlo y/o mejorarlo... saludos!


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 25, 2011)

despues de un largo descanzo he decidido por fin terminar con este proyecto; que hace tiempo habia ofrecido; espero les guste, aqui dejo unas fotos y el pdf con indicaciones finales... saludos amigos del foro


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 25, 2011)

dinoelectro dijo:


> despues de un largo descanzo he decidido por fin terminar con este proyecto; que hace tiempo habia ofrecido; espero les guste, aqui dejo unas fotos y el pdf con indicaciones finales... saludos amigos del foro
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=679&pictureid=5896
> ...



Porfin lo acabaste y que tal es su desempeño
PD: Feliz Navidad y gracias por compartirlo en el foro


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 25, 2011)

esta completamente funcional... aunque debo reconocer que cometi un error en el diseno del 
PCB que ya lo estoy corrigiendo (es poca cosa pero bueno...) en cuanto lo tenga sin errores subire el diseno listo para aplicar el metodo de la plancha... saludos sergio!!! igualmente que estes bien y que disfrutes de las fiestas


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 25, 2011)

estare esperando ese pcb sin errores, a todos nos pasa y mil gracias por tus buenos deseos


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 25, 2011)

en seguida publicare mas detalles!!! felices fiestas y que el proximo sea aun mejor que el que estar por terminar saludos migos del foro


----------



## rash (Dic 26, 2011)

*...está expectacular¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.....* mis más sincera enhorabuena.... voy a echarle un vistazo a fondo, para ver exactamente lo que has implementado... y lo voy a montar para incluirlo en el taller de mis clases....
muchísimas gracias de nuevo....

feliz navidad y feliz año nuevo...

saludos


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 29, 2011)

rash dijo:


> *...está expectacular¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.....* mis más sincera enhorabuena.... voy a echarle un vistazo a fondo, para ver exactamente lo que has implementado... y lo voy a montar para incluirlo en el taller de mis clases....
> muchísimas gracias de nuevo....
> 
> feliz navidad y feliz año nuevo...
> ...



gracias rash, eres profesor???... cometi un error en el diseno por eso no he subido el botton layer y el screen y tuve que hacer un amage al reverso del PCB para que el circuito funcione correctamente... pero ya lo solucione y en estos dias voy a publicarlo para quien se interese...


----------



## chapin (Dic 29, 2011)

Gracias estaremos pendientes


----------



## biopic (Dic 30, 2011)

si que se ve bueno , estaria bien una memoria serial SPI ya empotrada para practicar el protocolo (una humilde sugerencia) pero esta copleto en hardware y recursos. gracias y exito!!!!

felices fiestas a todos


----------



## FRYCK (Ene 4, 2012)

muy  buena  tu  placa  entrenadora  @dinoelectro  te  felicito ...


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 4, 2012)

gracias fryck.... !!! a ver si la voy mejorando


----------



## MarkRom (Ene 5, 2012)

¡Gracias por compratir! que buena ayuda para los que queremos aprender sobre microcontroladores!!!


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 6, 2012)

gracias MarkRom... me alegra que te haya servido...


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 17, 2012)

miren lo que traigo en mente ahora, jajaja











ya casi voy terminando!!!!











continuara!!! amigos


----------



## 0002 (Ene 17, 2012)

Diriamos en una región de acá de México, eres un pasado de lanza (Un monstruo trabajando ) en el mejor de los sentidos, impresionante tu trabajo, yo tengo un poco ó casi nulos conocimientos en el mundo de los pics, pero pienso adentrarme un poco más debido a que estos siempre te pueden sacar de uno que otro aprieto .

Saludos.


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 20, 2012)

gracias por lo de monstruo jejejee... jejeee... el truco para que las cosas te vayan bien es: _*"mantener el buen humor aunque todo este yendo de la patada!!!!"*_

espero terminar pronto este ultimo proyecto para publicarlo con mas detalles, saludos 0002


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 23, 2012)

el diseno por etapas facilita mucho cuando se trata de un circuito complicado,
a este sistema lo he dividido en tres:


la pantalla de cuatro digitos siete segmentos

la tarjeta de interfaces

y el CPU

aqui tienes una vista virtual de todo el sistema!!!






...y a continuacion dejo algunas de las fotos que he tomado

El display:






el sistema completo:






con LCD 2x16






saludos amigos


----------



## 0002 (Ene 23, 2012)

La verdad se ve muy bueno, sobre todo por que parece un kit comercial , eso le da mucho plus.

Estaremos esperando más avances 

Saludos.


----------



## dinoelectro (Ene 25, 2012)

dejo mas detalles respecto a este kit de entrenamiento...


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 1, 2012)

dejo las fotos de uno basico y sencillo de construir!! esta vez he incluido un protoboard para que armes alguna que otra cosilla jejeje!!!

aqui la imagen en 3D:






y aqui el prototipo construido:






y para los que gustan de los sistemas estilo pinguino miren estas imagenes











saludos amigos!!!


----------



## 0002 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dirian por ahí eres dueño de alguna electronica o algo? , compadre es impresionante el trabajo casi parece comprado , es bueno que se le ponga empeño a las cosas así.

Saludos.


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 2, 2012)

hola 002 es solo por hobby nada mas,... me propongo hacer un proyecto por mes y lo hago despacio y con mucha paciencia... jejeje 

dejo esta foto.. le puse una caja al kit de entrenamiento digital 








aqui una brebe descripcion del circuito:






si desean aqui el diseno en ARES.... saludos amigos!!!


----------



## 0002 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sencillo para iniciarse en la electrónica digital, se agradece el aporte 

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 3, 2012)

Excelentes tus aportes Dino  , muy útiles y prácticos, y la documentación impecable... Si lo hubiese visto 1 año atrás habría sido mi 1º proyecto con PICs seguramente.

Saludos!


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 3, 2012)

gracias amigos.. me alegra mucho saber que te haya sido util

ahora he terminado de documentar el kit de electronica digital espero que sea de vuestro agrado tambien


----------



## nakjamkas (Feb 5, 2012)

Felicitaciones dinoelectro, así da mucho gusto trabajar con los PIC´s, impecable trabajo, con tu permiso voy a utilizar algunas ideas para diseñar uno propio.

Saludos!!


----------



## chapin (Feb 5, 2012)

muchas gracias que buen trabajo.


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 6, 2012)

nakjamkas dijo:


> Felicitaciones dinoelectro, así da mucho gusto trabajar con los PIC´s, impecable trabajo, con tu permiso voy a utilizar algunas ideas para diseñar uno propio.
> 
> Saludos!!



hola makjambas; gracias por interesarte en este tema!! me alegra que haya servido de inspiracion para que realices tus propios diseños... 

yo tambien me fije en muchos otros trabajos antes de realizar los mios... es la mejor manera de aprender 



chapin dijo:


> muchas gracias que buen trabajo.



ya sabes chapin estaremos apoyandonos siempre que se te ofrezca.. saludos!!


----------



## dinoelectro (May 14, 2012)

Continuacion mejorando el sistema de entrenamiento!!! aqui unas imagenes:

el diseno:


----------



## BUSHELL (May 14, 2012)

Excelente aporte, hermano. Te felicito. Sobre todo se ven tus deseos de compartir tus logros con todos.


----------



## dinoelectro (May 17, 2012)

gracias brushel.. uno de estos dias publicare el diseno en ARES por si te interesa amigo.. saludos!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 6, 2012)

dinoelectro dijo:


> gracias amigos.. me alegra mucho saber que te haya sido util
> 
> ahora he terminado de documentar el kit de electronica digital espero que sea de vuestro agrado tambien



gracias es una magnifica idea y un excelente aporte


----------



## dinoelectro (Sep 27, 2012)

miren este nuevo diseno, recien terminado jejeje!!





SALUDOS COMPANEROS


----------



## chapin (Sep 27, 2012)

Como siempre buenos proyectos gracias por tomarte el tiempo de presentarlos.


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 28, 2012)

yo quiero el ultimo diseño!!! esta exelente!!!
felicidades y gracias por el aporte dinoelectro


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 1, 2012)

jaja!! companeros... gracias por comentar, dejo unos detalles adicionales para que construyan su propio kit trainer saludos cordiales


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 3, 2012)

para que no digan que soy un egoista.. aqui tienen el disno listo para aplicar la plancha.. saludos


----------



## dinoelectro (Jun 22, 2014)

Este nuevo diseño quisiera compartir con la comunidad de electronicos, he reunido las mejores caracteristicas de los circuitos anteriores, el entrenador sirve para microcontroladores PIC de 28 pines, tales como el 16F870, 16F873, 18F2550,.. entre otros. dejo las instrucciones pàra el ensamble, si tienen alguna, solo me consultan... saludos amigos


----------



## dinoelectro (Sep 6, 2014)

Tal vez les interese visitar mi blog donde se detalla como construir este kit entrenador y otros proyectos mas:

http://dinoelectro.blogspot.com/2014/08/entrenador-de-microcontroladores-pic.html


----------



## KIRITO (Dic 14, 2014)

Las fotos del blog parecen que han sido eliminadas 
bueno espero puedas actualizarlas. 
Saludos!.


----------

